# Persistent P2626



## sketchmk5 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been to as many corners of the internet as I can find with this one. Hopefully someone here can help. 

My 07 Rabbit has been throwing the P2626 code for a few months now. I've put a new mass air sensor as well as a front 02 and neither have remedied the situation for more than a day. Once the car gets going it's fine but idle is a little lumpy and it doesn't feel as strong as it used to. 

The engine is 100% stock (for now). Any ideas of what else I can check? I'm getting pretty tired of spending every day off trying to fix my supposedly reliable daily driver. 

Thanks.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

what does the code stand for? i went to the Ross-Tech wiki page and it couldn't find the code, are you sure you've posted it correctly? if you can tell us what the code stands for when it was pulled that might help....

also how many miles on the car? is it just a bumpy idle, or is the car having trouble starting up? what about a fluctuating idle? we need more info to be able to help out....


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

also if you put in a new MAF sensor and it turned out the old one wasn't bad do you still have it? i'm looking for a replacement MAF right now....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

prolly pulled the code from autozone :facepalm:


----------



## sketchmk5 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have much more to offer. I'm going off what was listed on the work order from the shop I work with. 

P2626 = Heated Oxygen Sensor (Bank 1 Sensor 1) Pumping Current Trim Circuit. 

The car has 45,XXX miles and has no trouble starting. Idle is lumpy and it occasionally stalls out. It does smooth out after 1500 rpm. What else can I provide to help you get a better idea? I'm sort of new to late model VW's. 

Oh, and I ditched the old mass air. Sorry man. I never really think about hanging onto stuff like that.


----------



## sketchmk5 (Oct 10, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> prolly pulled the code from autozone :facepalm:


Thanks for the wealth of insight you have provided.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm not sure that this is the problem, but what was the reasoning behind replacing the front 02 sensor instead of the rear? have you looked into this?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sketchmk5 said:


> Thanks for the wealth of insight you have provided.


dude,dont misinterpret me.

if you were any closer, i'd go to your location, connect vag com, get a proper reading, and once we get the parts, i'd swap em out for you.
all for free... i enjoy working on cars...

but right here we dont have much info, but simptoms that are common from several faults... and we also have a wrong code...

i'll go to my mmanual and double check that code of yours.. make sure that it is right.

but if you can, find a Vag Com in your area and send us the fault info.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I'm down in Columbia Sketch - if you ever have a reason to come down this way I can scan it for you.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

re cheked the manual... this is wht it says



bentley manual said:


> SAE VAG Description
> P2626 19058 O2 Sensor Pumping Current Trim Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nebilex (Feb 8, 2004)

Hate to revive an old thread, but did you ever it resolved. I just got the P2626, i cleared it and it came right back. So i'm searching for the fix. Car has 40k miles and still under extended warranty, I'm hoping it will be covered otherwise, I will need to fix it myself. Not willing to shell out what dealer charge to change an O2 sensor.


Update: went to the dealer and it was the pre-cat sensor that faulted. Just adding the findings for future reference


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ yeah, the front o2 sensor failed.

the sensor alone at the dealership here in houston was over $250 (before tax)

here's a link to a diy i made when i replaced mine (ordered the sensor from keffervw): http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/25303-Front-Oxygen-Sensor-Replacement-MKV-Rabbit?


----------

